# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна помощь по остаткам товаров организаций

## Bazalt1

Приветствую. Помогите пожалуйста..
На протяжении двух лет работали по трём организациям "Без НДС", "НДС1", "НДС2". Руководство в самом начале сказало не париться с остатками товаров организаций и закрытиями месяца, а тупо продавать. Типа у него какая-то волшебная бухгалтерия по НДС, которая сама у себя на удалёнке всё будет разруливать.

Итак, на протяжении двух лет ни разу не делали закрытие месяца и сейчас там такая ж... Товары некоторые не отгружаются, несмотря на то, что на складе они есть. Закрытие всех предыдущих месяцев пестрят красными предупреждениями... Вобщем теперь внезапно приняли решения, что "Давайте будем закрывать месяцы и пользоваться интеркампани". Збс...

Люди добрые. Вопрос следующий - возможно-ли в *УТ11,3* каким-то образом одним выстрелом сбросить/уровнять/очистить остатки товаров по организациям и складам, чтобы везде был чистый ноль, чтобы потом мы просто сделали инвентаризацию и оприходовали весь товар на складе, чтобы ровно всё было? Ну и после этого будем вести себя нормально))

Как быть, помогите.

----------


## GTA33

> Люди добрые. Вопрос следующий - возможно-ли в *УТ11,3* каким-то образом одним выстрелом сбросить/уровнять/очистить остатки товаров по организациям и складам, чтобы везде был чистый ноль, чтобы потом мы просто сделали инвентаризацию и оприходовали весь товар на складе, чтобы ровно всё было? Ну и после этого будем вести себя нормально))
> Как быть, помогите.


Срёртка базы - есть такая весчьь.

----------


## GTA33

СВЁРТКА информационной базы в типовом функционале есть - раздел Администрирование.

----------


## Bazalt1

Спасибо)) Я так понимаю, что это просто чистка базы так сказать... Поудаляет кучу документов и ещё чего.. А нельзя-ли как-то просто очистить остатки организаций и на складах? Чтобы просто инвентаризацию сделать и жить дальше? ))

----------


## GTA33

> Спасибо)) Я так понимаю, что это просто чистка базы так сказать... Поудаляет кучу документов и ещё чего.. А нельзя-ли как-то просто очистить остатки организаций и на складах? Чтобы просто инвентаризацию сделать и жить дальше? ))


Можно просто в чистую базу УТ 11 перенести справочники номенклатура и контрагенты ... ну и ещё что нужно. Потом сделать ввод остатков, удалить старую базу, сжечь бухгалтерию и раздеть лещей всем виновным.

----------


## Bazalt1

Думаю отличный вариант! Но боюсь, при переносе можно накосячить так, что будет печальнее, чем сейчас... Потеряется что-то, задвоится, забудем чего.. неужели нет возможности тупо списать все остатки с организаций и складов?

----------


## Bazalt1

И да.. как переносить? Чем? Ну не обработкой же "загрузка/выгрузка данных XML"?

----------


## lekhaplaton

Ну Вы же сами ответили на свой вопрос(просто сделали инвентаризацию и оприходовали весь товар на складе, чтобы ровно всё было? Ну и после этого будем вести себя нормально))
). Делаете документ инвентаризация и списывайте все под ноль, затем ввод остатков на начало года.

----------


## Bazalt1

Ввод остатков на начало года - это имеется в виду как раз остатки организаций? Я не видел такого инструмента в УТ

----------


## Bazalt1

Просто не понимаю.. инвентаризация же только на складах все сделает.. а по организациям все-равно останется косяки

----------


## Fltr

> Просто не понимаю.. инвентаризация же только на складах все сделает.. а по организациям все-равно останется косяки


https://infostart.ru/public/940283/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4SfJ/5M4cgiBUf

----------


## lekhaplaton

НСИ Начальное заполнение

----------


## nvstyle

Я вижу 3 пути:
1. Новая, чистая база. В нее переносятся необходимые данные. Если версии конфигурации будут равны, то есть обработки которые переносят справочники один-в-один. Остатки вводить вручную.
2. Вариант все списать под ноль / Свернуть базу... Если сейчас не понятно где какие остатки в организациях(возможно надо проверить все движения по товарам), то в этом варианте вообще будет мрак (кстати, как и в 1)
3. Позовите специалиста. Мне кажется это самый дельный вариант.

----------

